# CSS-Style im Body-Tag (background-image) funktioniert im Netscape nicht!



## Condor (15. Juli 2001)

Warum funktioniert dieser Style nicht in Netscape? Beim IE kein Problem! O.K. fixed kann Netscape eh nicht, aber das Bild sollte er schon zeigen. 

body {background-image:url(testordner/back-inhalt.gif); background-attachment:fixed }


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (16. Juli 2001)

hi,
jo hm, 
body {background : url(testordner/back-inhalt.gif);}
probiere mal. 

ich vermute netscape kann nichtmal den 
body 
tag in css, aber nur ne vermutung.
nummer sicher einfach im body tag der seite reinschreiben.


----------



## Shiivva (19. Juli 2001)

*versuche mal,*

das Bild umzubenennen, d.h. ohne -
so z.B. backinhalt.gif

Netscape nimmt ungerne Zeichen wie _ oder - oder Zahlen in Bildern.
So wie Du es angegeben hast, müsste es eigentlich funktionieren,
voraussgesetzt das Bild ist auch in dem Ordner, den Du angegeben hast  

Gruss,
Shiivva


----------

